
Did Yahoo Just Pave Its Way To Finally Buying AOL? - jaybol
http://thenextweb.com/us/2010/05/19/did-yahoo-just-pave-its-way-to-finally-buying-aol/
======
iamdave
My question is, how has AOL survived all this time?

